# Australians living in Italy



## lozzamcc (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I am an Australian citizen living in London. I would like to move to Italy to join my English partner who is currently working in Milan.

I am finding it very difficult to make this move!!!

I am a primary school teacher but none of the International schools will consider employing me because I am not an EU Citizen and it requires the school sponsoring me (too much paperwork and hassle-I completely understand that when it is much easier to hire an EU citizen!) 

I know there is the working holiday visa for 18 to 30 year olds. I have just turned 30 - Do I still qualify? I know I am limited in how much I can work but maybe this is the only option. 

Has anyone had a similar experience or know of other ways I can legally move to Italy?

Cheers,

Lozza


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

i think you can atleast live there for first 3 months without any visa ...


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

lozzamcc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Australian citizen living in London. I would like to move to Italy to join my English partner who is currently working in Milan.
> 
> I am finding it very difficult to make this move!!!


Have you considered getting a "working holiday visa" for Italy?


----------



## lozzamcc (Jan 24, 2010)

I am too old unfortunately!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lozzamcc said:


> I am too old unfortunately!!


The regulations say 18 to 30 years inclusive so you may still be eligible, but they also say you have to be resident in Australia, which you are not. It may be worth contacting the Italian consulate and find out for sure.


----------

